# Hello from Central France



## Kris (Nov 20, 2009)

Regards to all likeminded folk!

I have bought a motorhome a month ago .  Programme for next year:
Many trips in France, a few to Belgium and the UK.
Mainly bought to combine touring with another passion of mine: cycling races.
(active and passive)

I am familiar with caravans, so the motorhome , or campingcar in French, experience is going to be quite different for us.  Just found out about this webiste yesterday: very interesting indeed.

I am always interested to meet-up with fellow 'campingcaristes'.

See you soon!

Kris


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kris

Welcome to the site. I'm new here too but there is a wealth of information to found here and very friendly people to talk to.

We are picking up our first motorhome tomorrow...so you're not alone!


----------



## Polly (Nov 20, 2009)

Hia 
Welcome to our friendly family


----------



## Belgian (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kris,
Welcome in this informative (and sometimes a little weird, but harmless, community )
Send you a PM about the 'str*nt' 
Yours,
Leo


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kris and welcome the this site, any questions you have on wildcamping just ask and someone will be online with an answer before long

Regards

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## GillRuss (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kris, my husband and I are coming over to France on 6th December, nd travelling down to the Algarve. First time we have ever done this, only bought our motorhome in May of this year !!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 21, 2009)

HI
You will love France: easy travelling, less traffic, good roads, cheap camping.
The restaurant food is debatable.  
It will be a bit warmer in the Algarve though, unless you go to Corsica.
Mind you, we had 22°C last Thursday in the Creuse (central France), but it did not last.... global warming!


Have a safe trip!

Kris


----------



## Higgy (Nov 21, 2009)

We still eat out at the local restaurants in and around Uzerche, the poor
exchange rate has not helped but we can still get a 5 course for 11.5 euro.

Mind you two small beers up North cost me 8.10 euro and that was in a bar which
was part of a Supermarket Complex, our local real ale is only £2 75.

Roll on Summer 2010 the Eurotunnel is booked.


----------



## anfi1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Cris,i'm new to campervaning but found this site very helpfull,lots of good people on here and some fantastic photo galleries!!


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi KRIS, i picked up my motorhome this wednesday and i to would like to go to France next summer 
Im hopeing to get to the lecht area between xmas & newyear and who knows 
i might meet some wildcampers there

Happy trails


dunk


----------

